# Hi



## MeCorby (May 18, 2016)

Hi just wanted to say hello to all freemasons. 
I joined forum as I am trying to gather as much information as possible about freemasonry.
I am in very early stage but hoping to get initiated as soon as I become trusted by our local brothers. Still long way to go as the season starts in September. Cant wait until I get my petition done

Greetings from Corby UK


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 18, 2016)

Season?


----------



## MeCorby (May 18, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Season?


Well...the time when all lodges start their meetings. Apparently it starts around September/November time .


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 18, 2016)

So lodges under the UGLE go dark for half the year?  @Glen Cook  can you verify this?


----------



## MeCorby (May 18, 2016)

As I said I am at the very beggining therefore I can only follow what Ive been told. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 18, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> As I said I am at the very beggining therefore I can only follow what Ive been told. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Friend I have never been to the UK so I personally have no idea, that is why I tagged someone that would know!


----------



## MeCorby (May 18, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Friend I have never been to the UK so I personally have no idea, that is why I tagged someone that would know!


Thats brilliant...thank you.
I am here to learn as much as Possible so my way to the freemasonry is a bit easier


----------



## Bloke (May 19, 2016)

Hello and Welcome from Australia !


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 19, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Scoops (May 20, 2016)

Welcome from Chester UK

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoops (May 20, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> So lodges under the UGLE go dark for half the year?  @Glen Cook  can you verify this?


Glen will certainly have more experience than me, but my lodge goes dark May-August and I believe that is not out of the ordinary here. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 20, 2016)

Wow that crazy.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MeCorby (May 20, 2016)

At least we are not exception


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 20, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (May 20, 2016)

Greetings and welcome from Texas! 

Side thought: If we were to go dark for three or four months of the year, the brothers might forget to come back...


----------



## Go49ersuk (May 22, 2016)

I'm in a UK lodge, we meet every month but it is not unusual in the UK for lodges not to meet for a couple of months over the summer period. During this time we get very busy with visitors in our lodge. Good luck MeCorby on finding a lodge to join in your area.


----------

